
Show HN: Meteor Candy, a hackable admin dashboard for Meteor.js - maxsavin
http://www.meteorcandy.com
======
maxsavin
I had a hard time finding freelance work, and was like, everyone in the Meteor
world needs a dashboard.. so here it is :)

